# Bliss



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Time to meet Bliss, the newest, but perhaps not permanent member of my ever-growing family. I say perhaps not permanent because he was bought to be a fish for an old friend of mine, who's having a birthday, but I've fallen in love. I'm smitten. However, you probably won't see why, since he _loathes_ the camera. He is IMPOSSIBLE to photograph, and I don't exaggerate. I can't even bring the camera up above the gravel, because he'll dart off, and I mean _dart_, and I won't see him for five minutes. The only reason I have pictures of him is because he couldn't really dart when he was in his bowl.
So, here he is. {Oh, and his name is short for Blizzard.}














































His tail looks torn, but it's really just transparent. It's another little reason why I adore him.
Sorry for the terrible quality of the pictures, but I mean what I said. It's physically impossible to get pictures of him :roll:.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so pretty!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous! I would not be able to give him up.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You know what the best part of the whole buying him was? A worker at Petco came up to me and asked me how many bettas I had now, since I went there about every other week to get a new one XD I've never felt so good. He asked me how I picked them out, and I told him I loved the Deltas. It was really interesting, because I never thought I was gaining a reputation among the Petco world x333


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwwwww, hes so cute! He reminds me of Smore, just without the spots xD
I'd totally not be able to give him up xD

Haha, I know what you mean. I've pretty much made friends with the fish section manager and another employee at my LPS who know know me as the Gourami and Betta girl :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

What I think I love most about him is he's got the whole white, but minty green sheen sometimes thing going, like Vulcan does. It makes him look very pretty.

That's great xD I can't wait until I go there often enough that I know everyone... xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too, at my Petsmart. I just found 3 dead bettas the other day and one had FILTHY water. I told them about it and they were unpacking boxes but they said they'd take care of it when they were done. I hope they did!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's horrible! I did notice one or two bettas near death, but none dead. I couldn't tell anyone because it was PACKED. I had to wait about ten minutes in line before anyone would check me out, and even then it was very rushed.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, Smore has that too, that minty green/bluish shine to him when he swims the right way. And he also has a pinkish tinge to him ;-)

xDD Its awesome when they recognize you ;-) Hopefully I can get a job there!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I TOTALLY want a job at a pet store. It would be my dream come true, really. A chance to rescue the bettas without the hassle of buying all of the decorations and tanks. The bad thing is is I would see all the gorgeous bettas and have to resist buying them  I think I could live though, as long as they went to a good home...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! you find the prettiest fish! we dont get deltas like that down south in FL here.... i wouldnt be able to give that beautiful fish! that tail is gorgeous.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm definitely rethinking. I should've known my plans were doomed to failure, as I would worry constantly if she was taking care of my babies. Maybe I should just get her a snickers....


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I TOTALLY want a job at a pet store. It would be my dream come true, really. A chance to rescue the bettas without the hassle of buying all of the decorations and tanks. The bad thing is is I would see all the gorgeous bettas and have to resist buying them  I think I could live though, as long as they went to a good home...


xDDD I know, right? Special employee discounts and whatnot...
BUT, you could also give those wanting to buy bettas proper info on their care, direct them to this forum...theres all sorts of good you could do! thats my motivation ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've told people about this forum before and they look at me like I'm nuts! lol I guess they don't want to learn anything. They think they know it all.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, yeah, but you know at least it can't hurt to try ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he's so beautiful!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooohhhhh I LOVE him!!!!! I saw a perfectly clear Delta at petco, and I was very tempted...

You could always get your friend ANOTHER fish.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I'm definitely rethinking. I should've known my plans were doomed to failure, as I would worry constantly if she was taking care of my babies. Maybe I should just get her a snickers....


Haha I love the snickers idea!  He is gorgeous, I wouldn't be able to give him up. Maybe you could buy her another one and keep this one? ;-)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I`d keep him! He`s too pretty to give away. :twisted:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I may just get her another  Her birthday isn't for three months, but I'm extremely impatient, and needed to get her her fish NOW xD She wanted a blue halfmoon in the first place, but this guy really stole my heart there  He'd been there for about 3 weeks before I picked him up.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You should get her a blue HM then..... And keep this guy.... :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No, you should get her the blue HM and give this one to me!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol!! No way, he's stolen my heart, just like all of my others have.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I love him! I can totally see why you don't want to give him up!


----------

